# Van Aaken



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi Folks
Just to report to you all that I have at last had my Smart Box fitted by Van Aaken, been waiting a long time [my fault not VA] and what a difference it makes, it puts a smile to your face  really good ever so glad had it done. What I need now is to try it in France on the long hills, of course this is an excuse to go off on a jaunt.
I also add that Van Aaken are a real treat to deal with they don't seem to phased by anything and are very polite in particular Shaun nice guy.

Ron*


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Ron,

Now you have had it for approx one month - can you describe the differences and what about fuel consumption? What did the insurance company have to say?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> Now you have had it for approx one month - can you describe the differences and what about fuel consumption? What did the insurance company have to say?


Hi,

After having the Van AAken smart Box fitted to my Timberland in April 2005 I decided to do a fuel consumption check on a 4200 mile trip around
the Iberian Peninsula.

We normally cruise at about 90/100 KPH (usually the van is fully loaded 3300kgs) and with the cruise control set we found that we did not have to change down for the hills which we would have expected to have change down on before the box was fitted.

I tried to keep an accurate check when refueling, It's difficult at times
when you are trying to fill the tank right to the brim. The 4200 miles on
the continent returned the following:-

Overall 33.08 MPG

Best 36.25 MPG

Worse 27.73 MPG

On a previous trip to France (1400 mile) before the Smart box was fitted our overall MPG was 30.34.

I must point out the smart box was fitted for convenience rather than fuel economy.

We have got to the stage in life now where we don't charge about anymore,
well not often anyway, we also practice defensive driving. We have both
found that our reactions are not what they used to be. I have been driving
world wide since 1952 and Maureen since 1967.

We consider the smart box money well spent. We use the van a lot (50,000 miles in four years) mainly on the continent.

I spoke to my insurers before the work went ahead and they were quite happy.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Don,

Just the sort of information I needed

Pete


----------

